# Human grade dog food companies



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Is there a list, that's current, of all the dog food companies that are humane grade/fit for human consumption?


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

The Honest Kitchen 
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/learn/our-ingredients/


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Horizon: http://www.horizonpetfood.com/
Champion Pet Foods: http://www.championpetfoods.com/
Nature's Logic: http://www.natureslogic.com/
Weruva: http://www.weruva.com/

And I'm sure there are more, these are the ones I know.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't believe any company is legally allowed to make "human grade" claims about kibble or canned food (notice how Weruva says "better than human grade" ). Possibly they can about frozen raw. . .I'm not sure.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

After a little research, I found there was a class action suit involving Natura for their claim of human grade ingredients. They lost and are paying out a class action settlement. THK was involved in a similar suit, however they can apparently make the claim because they manufacture their foods in a human food plant. This blog was an interesting read. http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/mums-the-word-human-grade-ingredients-in-pet-food.html


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Have you ever considered feeding a raw diet? Everything my dogs eat is something that I could eat myself. Well except I don't eat the bones or organs but still it is human grade for the most part.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Or even a cooked diet if raw is too scary at the moment. Downside to cooking is it smells so good you have to cook more for the family!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I have thought about raw, but I'm not confident in my education to feed. I know it requires proper balancing in order to be safe.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I have thought about buying the honest kitchen's preference food mix and adding some raw proteins. I think that may be a good starting point to get into complete raw.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

lots of good foods are made with hman grade ingredient, such as the ones mentioned above, the reason for the suits about "human grade" labels is because by law, nothing that enters a dog food plant is "human grade", you can take all the human grade, highest end food you want, but the second they enter the facilty they can legally no longer be refered to as "human grade".


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> lots of good foods are made with hman grade ingredient, such as the ones mentioned above, the reason for the suits about "human grade" labels is because* by law, nothing that enters a dog food plant is "human grade", you can take all the human grade, highest end food you want, but the second they enter the facilty they can legally no longer be refered to as "human grade"*.


Just wondering, where did you hear/read this? I would love to read the article, it sounds interesting.


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

The only food that I'm aware of that can use the term human grade is honest kitchen. What happens is meat meals used for rendering are denatured prior to being rendered, some companies use really gross chemicals like fuel oil or kerosene. Better companies usually use edible charcoal. Its done so the meat doesent end up in human food chain. 
You might want to read this
http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/what-‘kind’-of-protein-is-your-pet-eating.html


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Named meat meals contain bone. Most all good kibbles contain meal. Meal with bone isn't human grade so the kibble cannot be considered completely human grade quality food.

Look at the ingredients of a good kibble. You won't see any calcium source [calcium selenium is a source of selenium not calcium] although the kibble itself will have 1-1.75% calcium in it.


----------

